# gold neon tetra



## fourmations (3 Jan 2009)

hi guys 

i saw these guys in the lfs today and fell for them
and they stay fairly small apparently

they look great, is there anything i should know about them?
are they a good choice for a 100l planted tank?

would they mix with cardinals or black neons
or do you think this would look odd

rgds

4


----------



## Goodygumdrops (3 Jan 2009)

I personally think that having a shoal of small fish is just as much a centrepiece as one or two larger 'centrepiece' fish and don't really like to see tetras of similar size mixed.Just my opinion,but I think they lose a little magic once you start mixing them up.


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jan 2009)

I'm sure they'll mix, but as GGD said, not as visually stunning as a complete one species shoal.


----------



## fourmations (3 Jan 2009)

thanks all

im doing fish stock homework although its a least a month away
i dont want to buy "x" only to discover "y" a week later, if you know what i mean!
and the gold neon would have been a classic example, i have only discovered them today

i really like the gold neons but cant ignore the impact
of the timeless cardinals

they also had wild caught regaular neon and they were stunning!
really dark blue with vivid red stripe

i was viewing the varous tetra in the lfs with the standard rich blue backgrounds and none too shy on the lighting,
i intend to use a white background with 3.5wpg approx, will they still "colour up"?

rgds

4


----------



## jay (5 Jan 2009)

Nothing wrong with 'gold' versions of tetra's. The overall winner of the AGA last year had 'gold' black neons in the tank.  

I do think your gold neons are actually, probably gold cardinals... ever seen or heard of gold neons.


----------



## hellohefalump (6 Jan 2009)

I've never seen a gold neon in the flesh (do they exist?), but at the LFS I used to work at we used to get albino neons, which were labelled as gold neons.  You might want to check that's not what you are seeing.


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2009)

There are 2 kinds, one is a gold color morph (not a true albino) and then there is the erroneously labeled gold neon tetra, which is actually just a gold tetra, an entirely different specie.


----------



## fourmations (6 Jan 2009)

hi all

this might clarify things
heres what i have found on a quick google search

ist is the ones i like - marked as gold neons
2nd is a gold cardinal, 3rd is a gold tetra




 

 



rgds

4


----------



## Themuleous (7 Jan 2009)

fourmations said:
			
		

> i dont want to buy "x" only to discover "y" a week later, if you know what i mean!
> and the gold neon would have been a classic example, i have only discovered them today



I've been doing that for years!  There are just so many cool fishes out there that I think you could forever be thinking, 'but what if I find something better next week'.

If you like the gold neons, I say go for it 

The appeal of a single shoal is not, in my humble opinion, necessarily 100% to do with the fish choice, rather that it is the large single shoal that makes it look good, in many ways it doesn't matter what type of fish it is, the impact is the same 

Sam


----------



## hellohefalump (7 Jan 2009)

lol funny story - when i first started keeping tropical fish, I was sold a shoal of gold tetras.  Except... the guy in the LFS said they were White Cloud mountain minnows!!!  I cycled my tank with these!  They all survived... don't know how though.


----------

